# TROPAR: Orthodox male choir - version 1.1 out now



## StrezovSampling (Jun 21, 2013)

Hello dear colleagues, 

we are really happy to announce our next sample library project - "TROPAR: _Orthodox Male Choir_". As you probably know, there is a huge difference between catholic (Gregorian chant) and orthodox singing - and it's mostly in the colour of the sound. This specific type of choral singing can be heard in Bulgarian, Serbian, Greek and Russian singing (yet, Bulgarian church singing is an interesting mixture between the late-Romantic Russian choral style, combined with the 'Byzantine' of singing Christian chants). We recorded the best orthodox singers in our country, part of "Sofia Session Orchestra & Choir".







*TROPAR* is a word that comes from "Troparion" and is a religious hymn in the liturgy. For this library we recorded 12 men - 6 basses and 6 tenors in an authentic orthodox church! They are recorded separately, into two groups. 


[flash width=800 height=300 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https%3A//api.soundcloud.com/playlists/14939539[/flash]

*TROPAR DEMONSTRATION*


Here is an inspirational video from "Behind the scenes":


----------



## Kornez (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Strezov Sampling announces "TROPAR"!*

Looks cool.

Sounds cool.

Sounds awesome.

I'd hate to ask but along with this will you guys ever do a free choir for us poor people? :(


----------



## MarkS_Comp (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Strezov Sampling announces "TROPAR"!*

Yes - can you please spend thousands of dollars of your own money, paying people to sing and record, and then spend countless hours editing the samples, building the Kontakt instruments, creating the GUI, updating the website, spend more money on advertising, spend more time promoting your product, and then make the librray free for people like Kornez? Yes - I think that's an awesome idea!


----------



## MA-Simon (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Strezov Sampling announces "TROPAR"!*

Looks nice!


----------



## Adrian Myers (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Strezov Sampling announces "TROPAR"!*

o=? 

Oh man, I am *super* excited to hear some demos. I've been hoping somebody would get away from the epic choirs and specifically towards Orthodox Church Slavonic.

Basically anything within a country mile of Arvo Pärt's Kanon Pokajanen (the more reflective moments) and I'm in love.


----------



## tmm (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm buying this the day it comes out. I love my Storm Choir, and choirs are probably (currently) my most used instrument.


----------



## Kornez (Jun 22, 2013)

*Re: Strezov Sampling announces "TROPAR"!*

Nah, just a lite version.

Something already made from samples.


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi (Jun 22, 2013)

*Re: Strezov Sampling announces "TROPAR"!*

Can't wait for this!



MarkS_Comp @ Fri 21 Jun said:


> Yes - can you please spend thousands of dollars of your own money, paying people to sing and record, and then spend countless hours editing the samples, building the Kontakt instruments, creating the GUI, updating the website, spend more money on advertising, spend more time promoting your product, and then make the librray free for people like Kornez? Yes - I think that's an awesome idea!



I thought exactly this when I saw Kornez' comment. But then I suppose maybe something like SoundIron's Olympus Micro would be cool, a very cheap couple of patches from already recorded material. I have no need for such a thing as I already own Storm Choir (I brought it in it's opening sale, one of my best purchases to date. No doubt about it.) but it would be nice to showcase it for a small price tag, maybe a combined/mixed light patch with one mic? Just something that they don't have to put much effort into to detract from their other projects. Not free though, I think they offer enough free samples in ratio to their line of products.


----------



## TSU (Jun 22, 2013)

Very interesting. Excited to listen a demo!

Kornez, you should check out Soundiron Olympus Elements or maybe a Olympus Micro Choir. I think it's a good value for money as lucianogiacomozzi already sad.


----------



## MarkS_Comp (Jun 22, 2013)

TSU @ Sat Jun 22 said:


> Kornez, you should check out Soundiron Olympus Elements or maybe a Olympus Micro Choir. I think it's a good value for money as lucianogiacomozzi already sad.



He won't go for those. They cost money.

Kornez was on Strezov's tail when Storm Choir was released, about there not being a free version. Now here he is again. He was already recommended the free Magnus Choir, but apparently he wants something of better quality. For free.


----------



## Kornez (Jun 22, 2013)

*Re: Strezov Sampling announces "TROPAR"!*

I know about Mahai's choir and DSK's choir and the choir soundfonts.

I am glad to see this coming out.

And I am sorry if i am irritating people, its just i'd like to see a not you know entirely grandly qualatistic choir, just something for us to use that sounds real.


----------



## Casiquire (Jun 22, 2013)

*Re: Strezov Sampling announces "TROPAR"!*



Adrian Myers @ Fri 21 Jun said:


> Basically anything within a country mile of Arvo Pärt's Kanon Pokajanen (the more reflective moments) and I'm in love.



Anything within a country mile of Arvo Part's ANYTHING and I'm in...he's easily my favorite living classical composer.


----------



## artinro (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Strezov Sampling announces "TROPAR"!*

George,

Wondering how things are going with this library? I know things are ramping up with Storm II, but this sounded like a very intriguing library.

Any news?

Cheers!


----------



## StrezovSampling (Sep 3, 2013)

Hello, 

thank you for your interest - excited to tell that Tropar will be released soon. We are close to beta stage and so far the product sounds really nice - can't wait to share demos! 

We've recorded this with our mobile rig in a big church in the centre of Sofia - and basically this is why we still have some postproduction work. But in the end the sound is warm and unique /orthodox/ and this is what matters. 

Will share some info as soon as we come close to the release date! 

Cheers


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: Strezov Sampling announces "TROPAR"!*

Really looking forward to this . Thanks for the update .


----------



## artinro (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: Strezov Sampling announces "TROPAR"!*

Thanks for the update, George. Looking forward.


----------



## Adrian Myers (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi Strezov team,

Any word on Tropar? It sounded like it was just around the corner, and then disappeared under the SC2 and AMS buzz. This is a very appealing library concept and I'm really looking forward to any news.

Cheers!


----------



## StrezovSampling (Nov 3, 2013)

Hello Adrian, 

yes as a matter of fact we are wrapping up "Tropar". It will feature two instrument patches - tenors and basses - and it will not be the typical choral sound! So think about Byzantine choir. 3 dynamics, chromatically sampled. 

As for pricing - which would be interesting for all of you I'm sure - we are thinking about $69. 

We will be posting demos this and the following week and hopefully we'll release within the next 10 days. 

Best,
George


----------



## Click Sky Fade (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Strezov Sampling announces "TROPAR"!*

$69??? really? Now that has got my attention. I too am looking forward to hearing some demos of this.  o=?


----------



## tmm (Nov 3, 2013)

Pre-order? I was interested before price was announced... Now it's a certainty!


----------



## Click Sky Fade (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Strezov Sampling announces "TROPAR"!*

Hi George,

Could you let us know what articulations will be present in this product?

Thanks


----------



## StrezovSampling (Nov 5, 2013)

Only sustains.


----------



## JE Martinsen (Nov 5, 2013)

I will definitely get this! :D


----------



## StrezovSampling (Nov 11, 2013)

So, we started our beta today. Please stay tuned for more updates and demos!


----------



## StrezovSampling (Nov 14, 2013)

Here is the first demo that we are going to share with you: "The Sunlit Altar" by Walid Feghali. 

[flash width=450 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https%3A//api.soundcloud.com/tracks/120077093[/flash]

We are pleased to say that all the testing goes well, we are making some minor adjustments so that we release the library this Monday - on 18/11/2013! 

More demos coming soon.


----------



## tmm (Nov 14, 2013)

Wow, I knew I'd like it, but that's exactly what I was hoping for. Nice work! Can't wait for Monday.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Nov 14, 2013)

That's a lovely thing to read in an early November morning  

Here is another demo which shows more "underscore"-ish choir! 

*"Dust Mote In A Sunbeam" by Simon Porter*
[flash width=450 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https%3A//api.soundcloud.com/tracks/120230438[/flash]


----------



## StrezovSampling (Nov 15, 2013)

And another epic fantasy demo by Koke Núñez Gómez!

*"The Awakening of the Dragon" by Koke Núñez Gómez*
[flash width=450 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https%3A//api.soundcloud.com/tracks/120377646[/flash]


----------



## StrezovSampling (Nov 18, 2013)

"Stargaze" by Henri Vartio - a new demo, demonstrating the sound of "Tropar". 
The library will be out on 18/11/2013 (USA time) for the no-brainer introductory price of $59 till the end of November. The price after that period will be $69. 

[flash width=450 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https%3A//api.soundcloud.com/tracks/120694522[/flash]

Listen to the beautiful 'naked' version here: 
[flash width=450 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https%3A//api.soundcloud.com/tracks/120694709[/flash]

*Patch list: *
Tropar - Basses
Tropar - Tenors 

*Range: * (C4=middle C)
Basses: Ab1 - E3
Tenors: B2 - G4

Three dynamic layers, two vowels
p with vowel "Ooh" 
mf with vowel "Ooh" 
f with vowel "Ah"

Scripted legato, releases can be turned on/off.


----------



## tmm (Nov 18, 2013)

Anxiously awaiting with finger on the PayPal trigger


----------



## StrezovSampling (Nov 18, 2013)

Excited to tell you that Tropar is out for the introductory price of $59! 

https://www.strezov-sampling.com/produc ... ropar.html


----------



## tmm (Nov 18, 2013)

On it! EDIT: and downloading o-[][]-o


----------



## Ganvai (Nov 19, 2013)

Ah damit. I'm in a hotel with a crappy wifi. Going to get this when I'm back home again.


----------



## tmm (Nov 19, 2013)

Strezov - Did you receive my email question?


----------



## StrezovSampling (Nov 19, 2013)

Yes - this is one of the things that will be incorporated in the 1.1 update that we plan on releasing this weekend.


----------



## schroerob (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: Strezov Sampling "TROPAR" - $59 INTRODUCTORY PRICE! OUT NOW*

I really love it and it really does what it is supposed to! Georgeous sound and using it in a new track I am writing.

One thing which came into my mind: Would bad ass to have a "full" patch with both Basses and Tenors in one. So I could play it with to handy on my keyboard. At the moment I use it in "omni" mode but there is a region where both are on the same keys - so this would really be an improvement, I think.


----------



## jpernell (Nov 20, 2013)

I really like how this library sounds! Will have to pick it up soon.


----------



## tmm (Nov 20, 2013)

StrezovSampling @ Wed Nov 20 said:


> Yes - this is one of the things that will be incorporated in the 1.1 update that we plan on releasing this weekend.



Great, thank you for the quick reply George!


----------



## williemyers (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: Strezov Sampling "TROPAR" - $59 INTRODUCTORY PRICE! OUT NOW*

George, any video on this coming?


----------



## StrezovSampling (Nov 22, 2013)

Dear Will, 

it's not an actual walkthrough, but I did this demonstration of "Tropar" in real time. 

*TROPAR DEMONSTRATION*


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: Strezov Sampling "TROPAR" - $59 INTRODUCTORY PRICE! OUT NOW*

Sounds really smooth, George. In the video demo , when the basses first come in it reminded me of the Mystics from the film *The Dark Crystal.* Tropar sounds like a great tool to use on it's own or for layering. I like the tenors , and those basses sound deeper and fuller than some of the other libraries out there. 

One question about the video: Was the modwheel being used to increase/decrease the dynamics because I couldn't see anything indicating if it was being used, or is that controlled by something else ??


----------



## schroerob (Nov 23, 2013)

*Re: Strezov Sampling "TROPAR" - $59 INTRODUCTORY PRICE! OUT NOW*

You can see on the video that the modwheel is used.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Nov 23, 2013)

Yes, I used the modwheel. Also, you can further use CC#11 (expression) to get even better results. 

Best,
G.


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 23, 2013)

*Re: Strezov Sampling "TROPAR" - $59 INTRODUCTORY PRICE! OUT NOW*



schroerob @ Sat Nov 23 said:


> You can see on the video that the modwheel is used.



I must have missed it . Thanks guys.

Edit: after the fact , I realized I was looking at the GUI for movement on a slider . I always forget I can see the modwheel in Kontakt. :oops:


----------



## tmm (Nov 23, 2013)

Modwheel shifts the articulations of the chant, effectively transitioning from 'oh' to 'ah', in a very usable (and awesome sounding) way.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Nov 27, 2013)

Hey guys,

just to let you know that you have 3 more days (excluding today) to get "Tropar" for the introductory price of $59. 

Here is an inspirational video from "Behind the scenes":


----------



## StrezovSampling (Jan 3, 2014)

Small update for "Tropar" now available on http://www.strezov-sampling.com/page/updates.html 

Bugfix: 
*Fixed transition of D2 from p to mp and to f. 
*Tuned mp sample on G#2 

Download the zip and replace files in the /Samples/ folder.


----------



## Pschelfh (Jan 4, 2014)

When I went to the update download page for Tropar, I also downloaded the update for AMS, but it seems to be a .man file. What is that?

Thanks,
Peter.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Jan 4, 2014)

Hello Peter,

strange thing - can you please use this direct link instead: http://199.115.117.207/downloads/StrezovSampling_AMSLB_Instruments1.1.rar (AMS LB update)


----------



## Pschelfh (Jan 5, 2014)

StrezovSampling @ 4th January said:


> Hello Peter,
> 
> strange thing - can you please use this direct link instead: http://199.115.117.207/downloads/StrezovSampling_AMSLB_Instruments1.1.rar (AMS LB update)



That's also .man

But, I've just renamed it to .zip and I'm able to open it. :wink: 

Peter.


----------

